# wireless network How to allow more bandwidth to one PC



## martinca (Jun 6, 2009)

How do you allocate bandwidth between PCs on a wireless router connection? Can you give one PC more bandwidth? I have a Draytek Vigor 2600 router and I'm on XP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Bandwidth management is typically in high-end routers, not sure if your router has that capability. I'd suggest a reading of the manual. I see that the Draytek Vigor 2950 has bandwidth management.


----------

